# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Looking to buy auto-lensometer

## SPirozzolo

Hello, looking for a auto-lensometer. I am located in Queens NY. Looking for local purchase but not limited.

Please send email to Sam@SteinwayEyeCare.com

Thx

----------


## mobilespex

Hi.
I have one extra auto lensometer .

----------

